# الغاز للتسليه الجميع مدعو للمشاركه



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

بنعمة المسيح هنحاول ندشن موضوع يضم الغاز نصنفر بيها مخنا شويه ونحاول من خلالها توضيد العلاقات بينا كأخوه فى اكبر منتدى مسيحى بالشرق الاوسط
نبدأ باللغز الاول





*حد عارف ولا هتكسفونا؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

وبما اننا ناس ماديين طالما دخلت الموضوع لازم تحط لايك 
هنبداها غلاسه بقى
ايه رايكم فى روح الديكتاتوريه المناسبه للفتره دى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مايو 2014)

*هو السؤال 

لازم أستخدم ال 9 أرقام و لا ممكن أربعة منهم كفاية*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

*لازم ال 9 رقام*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لازم ال 9 رقام*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لازم ال 9 رقام*​



*طب السؤال التانى 

هل مسموح بتكرار الأرقام أو تكرار العمليات الحسابية ؟​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب السؤال التانى
> 
> هل مسموح بتكرار الأرقام أو تكرار العمليات الحسابية ؟​*


*مسموح بتكرار العمليات
لكن الارقام لا
ملحوظه لازم استخدام الارقام بنفس الترتيب
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


>


*ماشى ياستى
بس فين اللايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ماشى ياستى
> بس فين اللايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *​






​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 مايو 2014)

عمال اجرب بوظة كراسة 
ولسة قربت من الحل


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> عمال اجرب بوظة كراسة
> ولسة قربت من الحل


*حلو خالص بس فين العيديه بقى
يوووووووووووه قصدى اللايك
خلى بالك لازم تستعمل الارقام بنفس ترتيبها
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> عمال اجرب بوظة كراسة
> ولسة قربت من الحل



*يلا ياخطوة شدى يلا ياخطوة مدى
بيسو قدى التحدى 
وعجبى :smile02
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 مايو 2014)

*1 * 2 = 2
2 + 3 = 5 
5 * 4 = 20
20 * 5 = 100
100 + 6 = 106 
106 - 7 = 99
99 - 8 = 91
91 + 9 = 100

1 * 2 + 3 * 4 * 5  + 6 - 7 - 8 + 9 = 100 *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مايو 2014)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *1 * 2 = 2
> 2 + 3 = 5
> 5 * 4 = 20
> 20 * 5 = 100
> ...



*داكتورة طول عمرك​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *1 * 2 = 2
> 2 + 3 = 5
> 5 * 4 = 20
> 20 * 5 = 100
> ...


*اولا : فين اللايك
ثانيا: حل رائع وصحيح 100% 
ثالثا ده حل تانى غير اللى عندى
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

*نيجى للغز التانى هنسخن بيه شويه




أظن مافيش اسهل من كده بقى
وبالنسبه للغز الاولانى لسه ليه حل تانى
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

*بالنسبه للايك انا هدفى منه كان رفع الموضوع مش نقاط لى 
*​


----------



## oesi no (20 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *نيجى للغز التانى هنسخن بيه شويه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الاجابة  6


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

*


oesi no قال:





الاجابة  6

أنقر للتوسيع...


**




تمام لحد هنا الامور ساهله
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2014)

*انا كفاية عليا احط اللايك وامشى من هنا خالص 
حسستنى بالغبا الازلى ههههههههه 
لا بجد انا فاشلة فى العمليات الحسابية 
عارف لو مش حسابية كنت هتلاقينى فاشلة برضوا *
*بس موضوع فكرته جامدة وتخرجنا من جو النوم اللى احنا فيه ده *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا كفاية عليا احط اللايك وامشى من هنا خالص
> حسستنى بالغبا الازلى ههههههههه
> لا بجد انا فاشلة فى العمليات الحسابية
> عارف لو مش حسابية كنت هتلاقينى فاشلة برضوا *
> *بس موضوع فكرته جامدة وتخرجنا من جو النوم اللى احنا فيه ده *​


ياسلام ياست الكل انتى نورتينا
ومنتظر ردودك فى الالغاز اللى جايه.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

*اللغز الثالث





ومن جديد ننوه
اللغز الاول لسه له حل تانى
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2014)

بما ان 
3×3 = 9 × 3 = 27 + 3 =30
اذا
4×4 = 16 × 4 = 64 + 4 = 68 
الرقم ×  نفسه ×  نفسه + نفسه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بما ان
> 3×3 = 9 × 3 = 27 + 3 =30
> اذا
> 4×4 = 16 × 4 = 64 + 4 = 68
> الرقم ×  نفسه ×  نفسه + نفسه


*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد راااااااااااااائع*
*اللغز يتبع الممتابعه الحسابيه ذات القانون
x^3 +x*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2014)

اللغز الرابع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> اللغز الرابع​



الاجابه 90 
6×10 =60
5×6=30
9×5=45
وبالتالي

9×10=90


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> بنعمة المسيح هنحاول ندشن موضوع يضم الغاز نصنفر بيها مخنا شويه ونحاول من خلالها توضيد العلاقات بينا كأخوه فى اكبر منتدى مسيحى بالشرق الاوسط
> نبدأ باللغز الاول
> 
> 
> ...






( 5+4+3+2+1 ) × 6 - 7 + ( 9+8 ) = 100


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 مايو 2014)

*ايه الاسئله دى عقدتونا 
هو كله حساب حساب مفيش ..
حاجه تانى *


----------



## ElMaravilla (21 مايو 2014)

اللغز الرابع : 

الجواب 90


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (21 مايو 2014)

انا داخل بس علشان اقولكم 


ماتعملوش حسابى فى الفوازير دى 


كله حساب حساب مافيش علوم​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * وبالنسبه للغز الاولانى لسه ليه حل تانى
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]9*8 = 72*​​ *[FONT=&quot]72[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]+7+6+5+4+3+2+1 = 100[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مايو 2014)

*موضوع رائع جداا استاذي
بس اعفوني من الرياضيات

لو في اسئله في التدبير المنزلي مااشي*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]9*8 = 72*​​ *[FONT=&quot]72*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]+7+6+5+4+3+2+1 = 100[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*فعلا هو ده الحل اللى كان فى دماغى من الاول
بس ده مايمنعش ان عبقرية اعضاء المنتدى 
اظهرت حلول تانيه*​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *موضوع رائع جداا استاذي
> بس اعفوني من الرياضيات
> 
> لو في اسئله في التدبير المنزلي مااشي*


*لا لا متقوليش كده
وعموما بالنسبه للتدبير المنزلى ندور على مس ليه
تعملكم موضوع مخصوص
احنا يهمنا راحة كل اعضاء المنتدى
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ( 5+4+3+2+1 ) × 6 - 7 + ( 9+8 ) = 100


حل راااااااااااااائع
ايوه كده
كلام زى الفل​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2014)

*اللغز الرابع
*
*ما هو الرقم المفقود*


*



*
*ماهو الرقم المفقود
*​


----------



## oesi no (21 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اللغز الرابع
> *
> *ما هو الرقم المفقود*
> 
> ...


الرقم 24


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> الرقم 24


تمام اجابه صحيحه
رجاء الان توضيح طريقة حل اللغز لاعضاء المنتدى الغالي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مايو 2014)

*لو قولنا  ان 1+3 = 4
في عددهم 2 = 8
3+5=8×2=16
 يبقي 
5+7=12×2=24*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لو قولنا  ان 1+3 = 4
> في عددهم 2 = 8
> 3+5=8×2=16
> يبقي
> 5+7=12×2=24*​


*رااااااااااائع حل زى الفل
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2014)

*اللغز الخامس





*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (22 مايو 2014)

*موضوع رائع 
انا لقيت 13 مثلث​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مايو 2014)

13 مثلث 
جواب نهائي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2014)

*برااااااافو فعلا العدد الكلى 13 مثلث
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2014)

*اللغز السادس




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اللغز السادس
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*32*


*1*2 = 2*
*2*2= 4*
*2*4= 8*
*4*8= 32*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *32*
> 
> 
> *1*2 = 2*
> ...


*بالفعل راااااااااااااااااااائع
اللى جاى احلى
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2014)

*اللغز السابع*
*



*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

ان كان المقصود بعدد المربعات فهم 10


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

المثلثات 24


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2014)

*


ابن يسوعنا قال:



ان كان المقصود بعدد المربعات فهم 10


أنقر للتوسيع...

المثلثات وليست المربعات

*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> المثلثات 24


*للاسف اجابه خاطئة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

ماشي 
38


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ماشي
> 38


*لا للاسف خطأ
بس قربت شويه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

طيب يا استاذنا 
لو قلنا 44


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

*مين يزود ؟؟ هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> طيب يا استاذنا
> لو قلنا 44


*راااااااااااااااااااااااائع حل صحيح
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2014)

*يوجد قناص متخفى بالصوره




هل وجدته ؟؟؟؟
اكتب الزمن
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *يوجد قناص متخفى بالصوره
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اخدت حوالي دقيقه علي ما عرفت
 بس في 5 دقايق كمان فوتو شوب 




*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اخدت حوالي دقيقه علي ما عرفت
> بس في 5 دقايق كمان فوتو شوب
> 
> 
> ...


*لامش هو... دقق اكتر.
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 مايو 2014)

طيب هو اللى مستخبى هنا فى شكل واحد لابس نضاره 
مش عارفه يمكن يكون هو


----------



## oesi no (23 مايو 2014)

انا شايفه بس مكسل اعمل ايديت للصورة هههههههههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *يوجد قناص متخفى بالصوره
> 
> 
> 
> ...







القناص موجود في اعلى يمين الصوره
هي منطقة السواد فوق الاحجار
لابس برنيطه جلد سودا ​
الوقت خمس دقائق لزوم تحميل الصوره وتكبيرها


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> طيب هو اللى مستخبى هنا فى شكل واحد لابس نضاره
> مش عارفه يمكن يكون هو


*للاسف مش هو اختنا الغاليه
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2014)

هشام المهندس قال:


> القناص موجود في اعلى يمين الصوره
> هي منطقة السواد فوق الاحجار
> لابس برنيطه جلد سودا ​
> الوقت خمس دقائق لزوم تحميل الصوره وتكبيرها


*جواب صحيح
حد تانى وصله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا انزل صورة الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2014)

الحل




*وضحت دلوقتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2014)

*هل زادت الغازنا صعوبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
نعود من جديد مع اشهر مغالطة رياضيه




هل اكتشفت الغلط فين؟
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2014)

*




ومازال ايضا لغز المغالطة الرياضية بحاجه لحل
*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (25 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بعدخمس سنوات سيصبح
عمر الوالد 51 سنة
وعمر الابن 17 سنة
وسيكون بذالك عمر الابن ثلث عمر الوالد


----------



## oesi no (25 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هل زادت الغازنا صعوبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
> نعود من جديد مع اشهر مغالطة رياضيه
> 
> 
> ...


a=b
a-b=0
مينفعش تقسم على صفر ده غلط حسابي


----------



## oesi no (25 مايو 2014)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> بعدخمس سنوات سيصبح
> عمر الوالد 51 سنة
> وعمر الابن 17 سنة
> وسيكون بذالك عمر الابن ثلث عمر الوالد


برافوووو


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> a=b
> a-b=0
> مينفعش تقسم على صفر ده غلط حسابي


*جواب راااااااااااااااااااائع استاذى الغالى*
*بالفعل لايمكن اختصار a-b من الطرفين لانها تساوى صفرا ومعروف ان القسمه على الصفر تعطى مقدار لامعنى له*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2014)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> بعدخمس سنوات سيصبح
> عمر الوالد 51 سنة
> وعمر الابن 17 سنة
> وسيكون بذالك عمر الابن ثلث عمر الوالد


*حل رائع عمده
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2014)

*عوده مع لغز جديد*
*



*
​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (25 مايو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *عوده مع لغز جديد*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



الاختيار الرابع ( 120 يوم )


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2014)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> الاختيار الرابع ( 120 يوم )


*إجابة صحيحة
congratulations*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2014)

*مع سؤال جديد




*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

*الاجابة 9
صوح
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *الاجابة 9
> صوح
> *​


* صوح صوح مرتين كمانيتى
هههههههههههههه براااااااااااااافو
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

*ههههههههههه كم انا ذكية هههههههههه
ماتجيب لعبة الاختلافات احسن هههههههههه
انا بعرف احل فيها بدل الحساب والرياضة بحس انى غبية
*
*هو مش بحس انا بتاكد انى غبية :smile02*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2014)

للاذكياء فقط
 ======
 احد اسئلة اختبار قياس معدل الذكاء المعترف بها عالميا
 ما هو رقم الشكل التالى فى المتوالية فى الصف الاول؟








للاذكياء فقط
 ======
 احد اسئلة اختبار قياس معدل الذكاء المعترف بها عالميا
 ما هو رقم الشكل التالى فى المتوالية فى الصف الاول؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2014)

*أعتقد و الله أعلم c
​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2014)

*متهيالى f
واكيد طبعا غلط
بيقول الى الاذكياء فقط
هنهرج
هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2014)

*Dاعتق*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2014)

*هههههههه هى الاجابة الصحيح هى c بس المطلوب التفسير
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2014)

*خلاص انا ممكن اعمل تعديل للمشاركة واكتبها c
اية رايك ؟؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هههههههه هى الاجابة الصحيح هى c بس المطلوب التفسير
> *​



*الخط الل فوق بيلف بزاية 45 فى إتجاه عقرب الساعة
و الل تحت بزاوية 90 فى إتجاه عقرب الساعة برضوا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أعتقد و الله أعلم c
> ​*



*

ما فيش تقييم للى جاوب صح ؟
:11azy::11azy::11azy:
​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> ما فيش تقييم للى جاوب صح ؟
> :11azy::11azy::11azy:
> ​*


*  هو انا مش كفاية عليكى ..؟
لا اخص اخص اخص :love34::love34:
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الخط الل فوق بيلف بزاية 45 فى إتجاه عقرب الساعة
> و الل تحت بزاوية 90 فى إتجاه عقرب الساعة برضوا​*


*what i say u say every thing perfectly*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2014)

*ماهو الرقم الغائب*
*




*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2014)

*يانهار اسود
كل مرة بحس انى اغبى من اليوم اللى قبله
ههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2014)

*الرقم اللى ناقص 6
صح
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *الرقم اللى ناقص 6
> صح
> *​


*لأ مش صوح
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2014)

*طيب 5
قول صوح
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *طيب 5
> قول صوح
> *​


*صوح ممكن تشرحى الحل  ده جبتيه ازاى
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2014)

*سبنى الاول افرح حليت صح حليت صح هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2014)

النتاتج اللي فوق بيساوي مجموع الارقام علي عددهم 
يعني 5+3=8 
8÷2=4

 الناتج 5 عباره عن 
8+2÷2​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> النتاتج اللي فوق بيساوي مجموع الارقام علي عددهم
> يعني 5+3=8
> 8÷2=4
> 
> ...


*برافووووووووووووو زى ماقال اخونا كوبتيك
الارقام اللى فوق عبارة عن الوسط الحسابى للارقام اللى تحت
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2014)

*





السؤال عن عدد المربعات فى الصورة
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2014)

*40*
*قول صوح قول صوح
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2014)

*مش عارف انا وصلت ل 36 ومالقيتش مربعات تانيه
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 يونيو 2014)

36 ...


----------



## bob (6 يونيو 2014)

*40 مربع ا ش ا
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2014)

bob قال:


> *40 مربع ا ش ا
> *


وايه ا ش ا ى كمان​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 يونيو 2014)

33 مربع


----------



## oesi no (6 يونيو 2014)

36 فقط 
16 مربع اساسى و 3 كبار فى كل صف يعنى 9 ومربعين صغيرين كل واحد متقسم اربع مربعات يعنى 10 مربعات 
16+9+10 = 35 مربع + المربع الكبير خالص  = 36 مربع


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2014)

*




السؤال عن عدد المثلثات فى الرسمه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يونيو 2014)

*انا عديت 15
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2014)




----------



## oesi no (14 يوليو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


>


*7*4=28
28+4=32
32/4=8
8-4=4
اذن الرقم هو 7 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2014)

*براااااااااااااااااااااافو يامعلم*
*فعلا الحلال الصحيح هو*
*7*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 يوليو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2014)

*يا ابنى ده لغز ساهل ننتى
*
*طبعاالاسم هو
ماهر
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يوليو 2014)

انا قعدت اكتر من ساعة 
وفي الاخر عرضتة علي الاعضاء 
الصراحة ماهر فعلا


----------

